# Bridgeport Vice Lifts



## HMF (Oct 8, 2016)

Two bits of 1/4" thick box section and a hand winch for a trailer.
That rotor weighs about #250








*This pic ^ shows an overhead lift crane and air cylinder that will lift a 296# block up from a wheeled table onto the mill table for decking.


Let's see what you guys are using.*


----------



## jpfabricator (Oct 8, 2016)

The "Armstrong lift all" so far I haven't had anything supper heavy. When I do I will use my brain over my back. 

Sent from somwhere in east Texas by Jake!


----------



## Silverbullet (Oct 8, 2016)

Haven't finished my lift arm but I'm working on it. I built a heavy duty rolling shelving unit I have plans on using a Hoyer patient lift crane converted to mount on one corner of the unit with a sliding liner on each lower shelf. 4 in total plus the top. I plan on it being about 6' tall with the lift. I'm trying to get someone to go pickup the lift now the girl who has it is in bridgeton NJ. If not ill find one some time. Or ill use a winch with a strap and a roller jib ,,to be built,,.
 If I can get her done or when ill try to post pics. Never posted any so I hope they work .


----------



## derf (Oct 11, 2016)

I just slide my vise off the end of the table onto a Kennedy roller chest.


----------

